# Key Post: Insurance costs for self build.



## mutley (12 Nov 2004)

I'm sure this has come up somewhere before but I can't find it.

Does anyone know who and for how much a self build can be insured for?

Also do you think it is madness to start a self build when you live 4 hrs from the site (but have family and friends that could help out).


----------



## ClubMan (12 Nov 2004)

*Re: Insurance costs for self build*

Anything useful here:

<!--EZCODE LIST START--><ul><li></li><li></li><li></li><li></li><li></li></ul><!--EZCODE LIST END-->


----------



## sunnyday (15 Nov 2004)

*Re: Insurance costs for self build*



> Also do you think it is madness to start a self build when you live 4 hrs from the site (but have family and friends that could help out).



That would depend on your family and friends' level of experience of building houses, their willingness to help, and whether or not you're going the direct labour route.


----------



## mutley (16 Nov 2004)

*Re: foundation and wooden frame*

I hope to get a company to do foundations and wooden frame first then hire subcontractors after that.
Has any had gone this way? Do you think it will save in the long run?
And not be too much of a nightmare if I'm not there to supervise all the time?


----------



## Elcato (23 Nov 2004)

*Re: foundation and wooden frame*

*Some more from another thread.*


Will be doing the same myself in about 1 year.
Was at a homebuild expo recently and met a specialist insurer who quoted about 3-4000 Euro for insurance up to 18months (I think).

Seem a bit high to me, so I lost interest fairly quickly.

I hear that FBD does a Public Liability insurance.
Most people I've asked about the topic have advised me to make sure all sub-contractors and tradesman have their own insurance, and that they give you a copy before you let any of them on site.

I could be totally wrong, I haven't crossed this bridge yet ? Keep asking around....

I think that 3 or 4 Thousand is very steep..

Will you post back if you find out more ?

Regards,
FDH

MichaelL
Frequent poster
Posts: 136
(17/9/04 10:41 am)
Reply | Edit | Del &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp more to it than that FDH,

It is not only the sub-contractors and tradesmans that you need to worry about regarding insurance.

If some member of the public gets injured on your site (even if they are trepassing) and you have no Public Liability insurance, I am afraid you will be taken to the cleaners.

FDH
Unregistered User
(17/9/04 10:56 am)
Reply | Edit | Del &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp MichaelL I totally agree, thats why I'm saying to check out Public Liability Insurance through FBD.

The quote of 3-4 k was through a specialist Broaker/insurer (cant remember name offhand), and included many extras like theft of materials on site etc..

You can never be too careful. All I'm trying to say is that there are certain way in which you can reduce the risk of getting burned, without having to fork out close to 5k depending on the size of your house.

1. Public Liability.
2. Ensure all sub-Contractors/ Tradesmen have their own insurance.
3. ensure Site safety - Fencing, signs, hardhats etc.


To be honest most tradesmen I've come across, are quiet good, tis as you said, the tresspassers and unforseen accidents that one has to worry about.

Has anyone else out there completed a self-Build ?
How did you manage Insurance for the build ?

FDH.

kfpg
Unregistered User
(17/9/04 5:35 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp Self Build Insurance There have been a number of long threads on this topic in the past. Perhaps one of the moderators can link them here to save repetition.

In essence accidents can and do (perhaps will) happen.

(2 quick and recent examples I know of, wind blew pile of slates over and knocked roofer to the ground - broken arm only - delivery lorry reversed into block wall of house - luckily minor damage only).

I did purchase self build insurance and yes it was 3000+ but how do you legislate for Murphy's Law and justify a dangerous occupation such as buildig without having comprehensive insurance??


----------



## niallquinnspants (14 Mar 2005)

*Re: foundation and wooden frame*

Starting our self build in 3 weeks.

We got our insurance with FBD - cost 239 Euro for the house cover and for public liability insurance, covers any heros coming on the site.

I am doing the foundations myself and have the timber frame ordered lad if u want to ask any questions


----------



## lastbuilders (16 May 2005)

*Re: >> Insurance costs for self build.*

niallquinnspants can you give me further details on the INsurance you have mentioned here. I have only seen polices that cost between 2 and 3 grand which seems to be very excessive.


----------



## paulocon (19 Mar 2007)

Good article on Self Build Insurance can be found here...



Might be of some use..


----------

